# Time to order your sunbonnets!



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I know most of us are still dealing with cool (or cold) weather but spring gardening time will soon be here and now is the time to order your bonnet. My sunbonnets are made of all cotton fabric with stiff interfacing for the brims making them machine washable. These bonnets will protect your hair, face and neck from the harsh summer sun. They can be made in adult or child size and in your choice of colors. $25.00 plus $5.00 shipping. Discounts for orders of 3 or more. Please PM for information or if you have any questions. I accept PayPal, personal checks or money orders.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Bump. Maybe it is finely spring!


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

do you have any tye dye fabric?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I love these. I am going to call my sis, and see if she wants one!


----------

